# Don's GPU painting adventures :D



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 20, 2011)

well when im an ass to finish big builds, i have to start with smaller ones from now on  

here we go

started with this GFX





but the color scheme didnt fit what i wanted, and didnt look well with the other black, blue/white things

so i sanded the sucker






then primed it 

first grey, then white cause i wanted some white details 






then added the Blue Metallic 





center of the fan is metallic blue




removed painters tape





as you can see i need to finish it with a brush and some white paint, which i dont have atm, and wont be done until next weekend

and the (almost) finished product










next weekend i will paint the zotac name either blue or white

thanks for looking


----------



## HammerON (Mar 20, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 20, 2011)

fan should have been all white, the finish on it ruins it. otherwise I really like it


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 20, 2011)

I can dig it.


----------



## Brandenburg (Mar 20, 2011)

looks nice.. love the blue metallic look


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow sweet man you've done well...


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks amazing. But aren't you worried that if the paint on the fan isn't evenly distributed, it will result in an uneven and bobby spin that will slowly degrade it?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice Job.



HalfAHertz said:


> Looks amazing. But aren't you worried that if the paint on the fan isn't evenly distributed, it will result in an uneven and bobby spin that will slowly degrade it?



Here's my guess as to the answer.  Not a problem if you have a lot of experience with spray paint and now how to lay on a nice even layer.  But if there is a problem, you take it off, sand, try again.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 20, 2011)

This reminds me of the first case I modded.  I painted the whole thing the same color blue!


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 20, 2011)

I had a few dates when I was younger that left the boys that same color.  Ouch.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 20, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I had a few dates when I was younger that left the boys that same color.  Ouch.





Spat out my coke man, kudos.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 21, 2011)

nice. lookin good.
who ever suggested the paint scheme is awesome.


----------



## Doomedspeed (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking good mate.
I was thinking of something like this, but didn't know whether i should.
You've inspired me. Haha!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice. Good job





The blue pain on the fan is not well done.. you should re-do it imo. Youve already started it, might as well give it the perfect work and not just "thisl' do"


----------



## Flibolito (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks much better now, nice going broski.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 21, 2011)

that looks pretty nice, maybe its the answer since many brands stuck on black, blue, or red PCB
btw what kind of paint that you use?


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 21, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> that looks pretty nice, maybe its the answer since many brands stuck on black, blue, or red PCB
> btw what kind of paint that you use?



spray can ones. for cars.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks good, but I wouldnt touch that with a paint brush, you will almost certainly not be happy with the results. I would find some place that does vinyl stickers near you and get some Zotac ones done, shouldnt be very expensive at all, and will look much more clean.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks for the comments guys 

gonna paint the fan again in the weekend if i have the time, working on a slightly bigger project atm


----------



## Pembo210 (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks Awesome!!


----------

